# Live in Flovilla (near jackson) Looking for club



## BESTSHOOTER (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking for club within hour drive of Jackson if possible.  please help. !!!


----------



## Laureb (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a small tract of land in Jasper County that I am wanting to get 3 hunters on for $450 each. If you are interested call me at 706-476-4754 Rick


----------



## winchester270 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a club in Jones county & one in Talbot either are within 1 hr of Jackson if interested please give me a call at 678-633-8701 Thanks Steve


----------



## church (Apr 15, 2012)

i have 653 acres in monoe co off of lindsey rd and hwy 74 at 790.00 a piece. we will have ten guys total.give me a call at 478-994-3374 home or cell 478-394-8817  thanks terry


----------



## Good Times (Apr 24, 2012)

We have a club in Talbot county 650 acres with a total of 9 members. Dues are $875.00. If interested give me a call 404-403-1871 thanks Joe


----------



## stuart smith (May 3, 2012)

I live in Butts and have a club 25 mins from Flovilla.(404)4994311


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 15, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## Red350SS (May 27, 2012)

BESTSHOOTER said:


> Looking for club within hour drive of Jackson if possible.  please help. !!!



I have a club with 374 acres in Pike County on Hwy 18. Maybe 45 minutes from you. I am looking to add one or 2 members for a total of 12 hunters on 2 tracts. Dues would be approximately $620  with 1 new member added, or $565 with 2 new members added. PM me if interested.


----------

